# sponsor my boat please



## RaceCarGuy (Feb 28, 2009)

Will someone please sponsor my boat. I have a good boat for sell and would like to put it on this site, but I am a newbie and not qualified yet so please help. Let me know


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

be a contributing member a post it for sale later


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Bill Edwards Charters (4/4/2009)*I will be more than happy to sponsor you. Just tell them Capt Bill Edwards sent you. Everyone knows me.


what boat your run capt? and where you from...i havent heard of you


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Bill Edwards Charters (4/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *fisheye48 (4/4/2009)*
> ...


hmmm guess not...guess you must not be that good becasue ive asked a few other people from over that way and they havent heard of you either....and if everyone knows you ...post up your website...might get you some more business


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Bill Edwards Charters (4/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *fisheye48 (4/4/2009)*
> ...


oh really...what kind of fishing you do? for the people who dont know much about fishing? where you keep your boat at? oh let me guess its not there right now becasue its getting fixed


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Bill Edwards Charters (4/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *fisheye48 (4/4/2009)*
> ...


why do i have a problem your the one who started the fire., by telling me i didnt know anything about fishing:banghead


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

hey bill only 23 more post now and you can post it your self!!!! for someone who everybody knows.... surely you know someone on this forum??


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Bill Edwards Charters (4/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *MULLET HUNTER (4/4/2009)*hey bill only 23 more post now and you can post it your self!!!! for someone who everybody knows.... surely you know someone on this forum??
> ...


WOW now 3rd grade name calling...glad i have friends who dont know anything about fishing i can fish with...becasue with that great attitude you have i wouldnt want to be on that booked all year boat of yours!


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

its shit like this that helps me get through my day...you guys have a nice day


----------

